
GopherCon 2015 videos - vruiz
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBf-_z-gHCOR2N156Nw930Hm
======
MikeKusold
I am a little disappointed that the conference never asked for feedback
afterwards.

While I enjoyed the vast majority of talks, I felt that some didn't hit their
mark. A select few speakers were poorly prepared for a conference that they
had months to prepare for. One speaker made a comment along the lines of "I
would give a demo, but I ran out of time to prepare." Another speaker
(verbatim): "I've been working on this talk since yesterday. ... If it looks
like I don't know what the next slide is, it's because I don't." There were
also 4 talks about the history of go. Three of those talks were given by
people that all work closely together. I would have expected to see a higher
level of polish in both speaker selection, and preparation by the speakers.

That said, talks I suggest watching:

Simplicity And Go -- This talk is a great counterpoint to everyone that says
everything you need is in the stdlib.

Delve Into Go -- A great technical talk about the challenges that golang has
with debuggers.

Go GC: Solving the Latency Problem -- Technical talk about the GC changes
coming to 1.5.

The many faces of struct tags -- Food for thought on how you can better make
use of struct tags. Russ Cox loved the expanded uses.

~~~
pkroll
Dmitry Vyukov - Go Dynamic Tools [1], is the one that stands out to me. The
Go-fuzz project which was at the core of the talk was linked earlier today
[2]. Gotta love a tool that tells you "here's an obscure bug, RIGHT HERE!"

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xrxRsIbSU&index=7&list=PL2...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xrxRsIbSU&index=7&list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBf-
_z-gHCOR2N156Nw930Hm)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9960450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9960450)

------
chimeracoder
There were a lot of great talks at this conference, including one on the new
concurrent garbage collector (which is already in beta and hits stable
sometime in the next few weeks).

My personal favorite, though, was Katherine Cox-Buday's talk titled
"Simplicity in Go"[0]. It's really hard to write a talk that has value for
people of all levels of experience (beginner to expert), and this one really
stood out to me as an excellent example of one that does.

(Anecdotally, I've been writing Go full-time for 3 years now, and I found the
talk valuable, as did a couple of my friends who have been writing Go for only
a few months and also attended the conference.)

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6mEo_FHZ5Y&index=5&list=PL2...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6mEo_FHZ5Y&index=5&list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBf-
_z-gHCOR2N156Nw930Hm)

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
It's interesting she mentioned Rich Hickey's simple made easy talk. I thought
gophers ignored him, because they obviously don't have a problem with mutable
state.

Fliam also mentioned Hickey in his talk. It was something about place oriented
computing.

~~~
jshen
I love Go, I love Rich Hickey and I love clojure. I don't understand the
confusion.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
No confusion. Hickey seems to strongly dislike mutating shared state. Go
doesn't care so much as to enforce that in the language. Hickey is in favor of
clear multi-tasking conventions, but go code can do it many ways.

------
michaelhoffman
I hoped this would be a conference about retro uses of the Gopher protocol in
2015. No such luck.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_%28protocol%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_%28protocol%29)

There are probably people reading this who were born well after Gopher's
heyday.

~~~
tofupup
I am actually interested in reviving gopher I am wondering if folks would
interested - or has any recommendations for a first step would be.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
No need to revive it, it's alive if not thriving.

I'm not sure what the first step should be (well, other than setting up a
gophersite, reading the RFCs and looking at some implementations), but given
that it maps very well to a hierarchical file system, you could position it as
a bookmarking tool or something of the sort.

Or you could create an easy way for people to set up their own phlogs and
discover others. Position them as convenient alternatives to static site
generators while emphasizing Gopher's traits.

Either way, it needs to capitalize on people's discontent with web bloat in
some way.

~~~
enneff
> it's alive if not thriving.

Really? Any evidence to support this? I'm curious.

------
thepumpkin1979
I really enjoyed this conference, specially the talks on CSP, Mobile, The new
GC and "What Could Go Wrong". I also hope to see Kelsey Hightower in stage
again in GopherCon 2016, he was awesome as MC.

------
jd3
rsc's talk was really good. Glad some of the best minds from the Bell Labs
team are thriving at Google now.

Uriel would have been very proud to see this day. Rest in peace.

------
pkrumins
I thought this was gopher:// conference. I got very excited and then realized
it was not.

------
kitwalker12
the best part. finally generics in Go
[https://github.com/facebookgo/generics](https://github.com/facebookgo/generics)

:P

~~~
blakecaldwell
too soon.

